# Flex Pipes Missing!! 2000 Passat V6 30v 5spd sedan



## cgolden6 (Jun 16, 2015)

I recently developed an exhaust leak on my 2000 Passat V6 Sedan 2.8L 5spd 30v and in trouble shooting, I discovered the flex pipes have been cut out by a previous owner at some point. I want to fix it right, so I need to know the correct size flex pipe to buy to do so. I've heard anywhere from 2" to 2.5". Can someone PLEASE tell me the diameter and length and even possibly a source to get them from? 

It looks like this exhaust system has been chopped & welded a dozen times. The muffler has also been removed, but the resonator is still there I guess acting as the exhaust?? Anyway, the lack of flex pipes is causing the system to crack. Cat's are good but I'm also going to need to replace the system from there on back. I live in Eastern PA for any local knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought the stock exhaust was 2.25", but it looks like the flex pipe is 2" DIA X 8" total length (4" flex section).

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-V6_30v/Search/SiteSearch/ES2538338/


----------



## 84vw (Sep 27, 2005)

I had a guy replace mine which were totally ripped for 350 dollars. He did a great job. the diameter of the pipes is small, maybe slightly more than 2" but not by much. Just use a caliper to measure the exhaust pipe. The length of the flex sections is pretty short actually, only two or 2.5 inches.


----------

